# What's your favorite perfume?



## littlemsglam22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Interested in getting perfume recommendations! Feel free to reply and answer these questions: 1) whats your favorite perfume? 2) what perfume do you currently want to buy 3) what perfume are you wearing lately? For me, my favorite is Dreams Unlimited from The Body Shop. The perfume I am planning in buying is Bulgari omnia coral. The perfume I've been wearing lately, besides my favorite one, is EstÃ©e Lauder pleasures bloom.




This is my favorite perfume!



This is the perfume I've been lusting after!!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

1. What's your favorite perfume?

     I love the Harajuku Lovers Sunshine Cuties in G. It's so summery and tropical. It smells like creamy coconut. I also really like Katy Perry Meow. I love sweet scents.

2. What perfume do you currently want to buy?

     I've been really lusting after Escada Cherry In The Air. It's absolutely delicious. Someday I will buy it.

3. What perfume are you wearing lately?

     I've been wearing True Religion Hippie Chic. It doesn't actually smell like hippies (which is kind of a relief)--its very floral and summery.

I love perfume and I can't wait to see what other people post in this thread. If only there were a way to smell them through the computer!


----------



## alva (Jun 28, 2013)

my favorite perfume is Chanel Chance.A fresh floral tone, dynamic flavor level fusion hyacinth, white musk, pink pepper, jasmine, vetiver, citrus fruit, iris and amber patchouli, exudes sweet feeling





Recently I want to buy to buy Crystal Noir from Versaceï¼ŒIn gardenia tone, with intense amber incense foil light fragrance of gardenia.





I have been wearing Sui Love. I like it's  floral and fruity Sweet.


----------



## mspocket (Jul 2, 2013)

I also really want to try the new Marc Jacobs perfume, Honey! I really really hope I like the scent because the bottle is so adorable!


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 2, 2013)

It's not exactly a perfume. It's a "mist," but it's incredible. My co worker was wearing it the other day and I'm going to buy it this weekend lol. It's from Bath and Body works. It's called Aruba Coconut. It's delicious. Fresh and sweet at the same time! Check it out!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 3, 2013)

1) whats your favorite perfume? Miss Dior Le Parfum 2) what perfume do you currently want to buy True Religion Love Hope Denim Marc Jacobs Honey to match my Dot *Waiting for new fall launches 3) what perfume are you wearing lately? I don't especially love spring/summer scents so I don't have a signature, been mixing up: Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche Escada Cherry in the Air Harvey Prince Eau Flirt Harvey Prince Eau Fling


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 3, 2013)

Btw what ever happened to the fragrance talk threads?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Jul 3, 2013)

My favorite is Sensual Pink Sugar - mmmm so sweet but has depth. AND I also love my Miss Dior, I use that one for special occasions since I have such a small bottle.

The one I want the most is j'adore, by Dior. I wanted this one to be my wedding scent but my friend ended up buying me the Marc Jacobs lady bug perfume. I like that one a lot too.

Another one I love is Philosophy - amazing grace. I've been out of that perfume for a long time. I have a hard time justifying buying more perfume to replace my favorites that I run out of because I have so many others that I need to use up. I have so many perfumes I'll never need to buy another one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been wearing my bath and body works - body mist, in butterfly kisses (I think it's called) and also my sensual pink sugar. This post has inspired me to go and look and see if they sell sensual pink sugar in body wash. I love to layer my scents. I've also used my Calvin Klein Euphoria blossom.


----------



## sharjeel (Jul 3, 2013)

1) whats your favorite perfume?

It's been out for temporarily however I absolutley love the scent of Juicy Couture. It smells so clean and cleaned. I cherish it!

Likewise for the hot time of year I adore the Ed Hardy scent! It is exceptionally sweet!

2) what perfume do you currently want to buy

fantasy by britney spears.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been wearing Prada Infusion d'Iris in the warm months. 

I love gourmands for fall and winter.  My favorites are Thierry Mugler Angel, Parfumerie General Un Crim Exotique (delicious scent of gingerbread, tea and cinnamon), Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille (cream, woodsy vanilla) and Serge Lutens Jeu de Peaux (smells like buttered and sugared warm bread).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 14, 2013)

1) Favourite perfume:

Tokidoki Adios. 

2) Currently want to buy:

L'artisan La Chase aux Papillons.

3) Perfume I've been wearing:

Fresh Citron de Vigne.

Basically I just love stuff with citrus/jasmine notes. It's a bit sad because I have a lot of trouble finding jasmine scents that haven't been paired with vanilla, which gives me really bad headaches.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2013)

If I had to pick one favorite, it would be Lavanila Pure Vanilla for fall and winter, and Lavanila Grapefruit Vanilla for spring and summer.

I don't have one "to buy", but I have a lot of the Demeter scents on my wish list! I've been having fun playing with mixing and matching them.

Lately, I've been reaching for Harvey Prince Hello a lot.

(I really love vanilla scents, lemon and citrus scents, simple fruity scents, and generally anything foodie. I also like fresh scents.)


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 15, 2013)

1) whats your favorite perfume?

Lola by Marc Jacobs




2) what perfume do you currently want to buy

Chloe!






3) what perfume are you wearing lately?

Dior Addict or D&amp;G Pour Femme


----------



## jyoti (Jul 15, 2013)

1) whats your favorite perfume?





2) what perfume do you currently want to buy





Burberry Touch Eau De Perfume

3) what perfume are you wearing lately?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2013)

1. Zents Pear - so gentle and sweet, totally my favorite from the ones I own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





2. Hermes Vanille Galante





3. Zents Mandarin - I really need that freshness when it's 90 degrees outside


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 15, 2013)

I wear Fahrenheit by Christian Dior. But my favourite perfume that I like on women is LancÃ´me's Rouge Now or Never.


----------



## yoru (Jul 15, 2013)

My favorite perfume ALL THE TIME is Feerie by Van Cleef &amp; Arpels. Both EDT and EDP. The very sight on the bottle then the first sniff made me decided to bring them home. So Unique that I haven't found any dupes yet.





Image from Fragrantica

The perfume and I really wanted to buy/own is Gucci Flora. Just can't resist all floral perfumes lol





I perfume that I wear recently - depends on what I wear, recently it's DKNY Delicious Fresh Blossom and Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh

then I wear Burberry Body if I am dressing mature (I am 25 but I dress like I am 18 normally lol)

I wear Dior Miss Cherie/Vera Wang Flower Princess when I hang out with my boyfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 15, 2013)

The perfume that I've worn the longest is COACH POPPY





HOWEVER....I happened upon another fragrance when I was in Ulta this weekend! I realized I had forgotten to put on perfume that day so, obviously, I couldn't have THAT, so I rushed over to the perfume section and alas, they did not have a sample of Coach Poppy to spray on...so I started smelling all of the other fragrances to find something else to wear...THEN I FOUND IT...a fragrance that I adore even more than Coach Poppy! It smells soooooo divine. I smell positively delicious now! It is: PRADA CANDY





Just bought it today and I can't stop smelling my wrists!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Favorite of all time: Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue



Want to buy: Prada Milano



Wearing: SJP NYC


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 18, 2013)

I had my eyes on the gucci black for some time now. So lovley. But i dont have that money.

I have an organic deodorant with rose oil in it that smells wonderful. I have been thinking of buying some rose oil to complement it with since i love roses. Jasmin also smells wonderful.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2013)

Favorite perfume: Right now, it's Escada Cherry in the Air.  It's such a great scent for the summer.  I buyt the Escada limited edition every summer. 







Perfume I currently want to buy: Calyx by Prescriptives.  Feeling nostalgic and I remember this scent growing up.  So light and fresh. And I also want Jo Malone Blackberry &amp; Bay.  I smelled it on someone and loved it.










Perfume I've been wearing lately: Cherry in the Air &amp; Fresh Citre de Vigne

It's been too hot to wear heavier scents lately.


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm really loving Marc Jacobs Daisy right now. I want to try the other MJ scents too. Any suggestions on which I should start with?


----------



## Rachel723 (Jul 19, 2013)

I resent wearing Marc Jacobs Daisy, it's nice but I think this is not quite suit me, it's for sweet girls while I'm not



.  

I currently want to buy Davidoff Cool water woman, I just wanna have a try.

Which one do I like best..I don't know, maybe I have not meet my right one.


----------



## shay905 (Jul 25, 2013)

My favorite perfume is Pure by DKNY and I get compliments on it daily. I just recently smelled Pink Princess, the new Vera Wang and can't wait to get it!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shay905* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My favorite perfume is Pure by DKNY and I get compliments on it daily. I just recently smelled Pink Princess, the new Vera Wang and can't wait to get it!


 I'm obsessed with Pink Princess!! It smells amazing. I actually don't like the bottle though--it looks kinda tacky. And it kinda looks like the glitter would all fall off.


----------



## Moonchime (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you heard of Pacifica fragrances? They sell a Jasmine solid perfume for $9. I haven't tried them but have been thinking of ordering some.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think I can pick a favourite. But I really do love Thierry Mugler fragrances 



.
I really want to purchase both Nirvana White &amp; Nirvana Black, but I'm on a no buy, so I'll just have to make do with small vial samples. I hope these are permanent.
Recently, I've been wearing a lot of the Ralph Lauren Polo perfumes for women. I have all four in .25oz sizes from a gift set, so I've been rotating through those lately!


----------



## fleurissante (Feb 2, 2014)

My favourites are Montale Intense Tiare and by Kilian Love and Tears.

At the moment I want to get byKilian Ambre Oud and Liaisons Dangereuses.

I'm currently wearing Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Feb 2, 2014)

Elizabeth Arden's old version of True Love from the 90's was my favorite for a long time.  But now I am wearing perfume sent to me in boxes.  I like BLVGARI au the vert a lot (I used it up).


----------



## lovelylola (Feb 2, 2014)

Lancome La View Est Belle, lasts for days. Sent from My Samsung galaxy note 3 using tapatalk pro


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 3, 2014)

1) whats your favorite perfume?

Really like Viva la Juicy

2) what perfume do you currently want to buy

I used to love Chanel No 5, so hoping I get some for my birthday.

3) what perfume are you wearing lately?

Right now, I'm in love with Pulse by Beyonce. Got some for Christmas and love it!


----------



## kaitlynns (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonchime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you heard of Pacifica fragrances? They sell a Jasmine solid perfume for $9. I haven't tried them but have been thinking of ordering some.
I know this is like a way late response, but i have the Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange and Mediterranean Fig in the spray and the Mexican Cocoa and Hawaiian Ruby Guava in the solid perfume and i LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## kaitlynns (Feb 3, 2014)

1. I was unable to get my favorites down to one, so

 a.Hypnotic Poison by Dior, my all-time favorite, sweet and heavy

b. Elizabeth Arden Green Tea Intense- so light fresh and crisp!

and c. Tarte aux Myrtilles by Laurence Dumont-it smells EXACTLY like a blueberry pie with a hint of lemon, i broke the bottle and it is still probably the worst cosmetic disaster to ever befall me...





2. I want the Escada Born in Paradise, i got a sample with my last Ulta catalog and im in love!

3. I have been wearing a lot of Bath and Body Works Carried Away(trying to use something up!), Elizabeth Arden Green Tea Honeysuckle, and Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh.


----------



## tallison (Feb 3, 2014)

1. Favorite Perfume (All Time): Issey Miyake L'eau D'Issey....sexy, clean and classy.  I get compliments from a lot of men on this.  

2. Perfume I want to buy: Amazon Lily by Nest...I think this might be a cheat, because I already have the rollerball, but I need the larger size in my life, pronto.  Same thing for Viktor and Rolfe Flowerbomb. Same thing for Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh. Same thing for Versace Bright Crystal.  I bought 3 or 4 rollerballs last year and need to upgrade to full sizes before they are gone! I need to repurchase Miss Dior...my parents bought me this when I was maybe 8 or 9, so even though it is a really grown up fragrance it reminds me of my childhood.

3. Perfume I am wearing a lot lately: Chanel Chance eau Tendre... Clean, Floral, citrus, so beautiful.


----------

